
Relay/GraphQL: De-Mistifying Node ID - nethsix
https://medium.com/@khor/relay-graphql-de-mystifying-node-id-38757121b9c
======
nethsix
Basically for people who are interested to understand Relay/GraphQL's global
node ID covers: * What is the mysterious NodeDefinition interface? * What is
Node ID? * When is it created? * When is it used?

